# Suggestions on trailers and truck for hauling 40 to 60 foot trusses



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

What is anyone using or what suggestions does anyone have to haul 40 to 60 foot trusses?


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

Get them delivered. Every truss company Ive ever worked with has a roller trailer.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

I started a small truss plant for our own uses and we haul up to 32 feet comfortably but I want to haul bigger.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems like you would get the same trailer you have now only longer.


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

almost sounds like you are ready for a peterbuilt and a flatbed, lol


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Im thinking we might hire it done for now unless there is a trailer available that make sense in between a semi trailer and equipment trailer.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Custom design one and have it built. Its the only way to go.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Cole said:


> Custom design one and have it built. Its the only way to go.


I been thinking about that or even modifying something for a head start on that concept. I was looking at a single wide mobile home frame. 

Plan is too install the rollers but I need to look into the legalities of road worthiness and how to get it thru registration and inspection without a hassle.

Also need to see what used truss trailers are out there. A lot of plant have gone out of business in NY. It's looking like I need to investigate the auctions where the trailers and equipment are being sold off.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's some.... from fixer uppers to ready to roll...

Pretty reasonable.

http://www.trussmachineryconnections.com/truss-trailers.htm


----------



## happytown (Jan 29, 2014)

*Truss Delivery*

We use truss trailers. ANUPROSPECT they work great for large trusses.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

My truss Guy has a f550 with a goose neck trailer with rollers


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The truss plant next to my home has several truss trailers with rollers and one can be extended for longer trusses. They just pull a pin in the middle and slide the front forward with the rear brakes locked up until they get the length they want and then repin it. 
Here is link to the company with pics. http://riversidetruss.com/truss-plant/


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

The truss company we use has one large roller trailer they use for the big ones. Its pulled by a semi truck and the rear axles of the trailer will slide forward to allow for tighter turns. Some of the cottage roads we work on are fairly tight. Got to give those truss truck drivers credit. They have to thread the needle sometimes. good luck


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw someone pull a roller trailer with trusses behind a 1 ton once


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

The company we use has mostly one or two ton 4x4 dodges pulling roller trailers. These work for most regular truss packages. Only the really big one seem to come on the semi trailer. Have seen semis with hiab cranes on the back as well delivering trusses.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

muskoka guy said:


> The company we use has mostly one or two ton 4x4 dodges pulling roller trailers. These work for most regular truss packages. Only the really big one seem to come on the semi trailer. Have seen semis with hiab cranes on the back as well delivering trusses.


I'm assuming we would use the same company judging by your name.. If so it doesn't matter how they get the trusses to you cause there will be a dozen mistakes with them anyway lol


----------



## Kah68 (Sep 13, 2015)

We use 1 ton 4wd as stated above with custom roller beds. 40' and above we have a 42-60' stretch roller bed on air. Works great for large home packages and long spans. I am in the process of replacing our 42'-60' and will be looking at a 36'-51' and pull behind a single axle tractor. You could buy the trailer and have a local contractor haul it to keep things simple until you need to add another truck and driver. 

Kirk


----------

